# Taken



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Tell me your fool proof methods of initiation. What is it about a man/woman that'll make you weak? What is it he/she can do to make you lose control? 

I want to know. I want to learn. I want to do. Please share.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Re: Taken*



tracyishere said:


> What is it he/she can do to make you lose control?
> 
> I want to know. I want to learn. I want to do. Please share.


Petty much just show up and I'm happy.

Caramel will innocently kiss and lick me and then just give me this innocent "who me?" look. Then it's on, I attack her.

She likes it when I walk in with that "resistance is futile" look and just take her.

And we don't stop until everyone "wins".


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I sit across his lap on the couch and kiss him passionately, never fails. 

As for him, well I have never/would never say no when he takes my hand and leads me to the bedroom, no talking needed. Other times he will pick me up and carry me to the bedroom and throw me on the bed.

Mostly our initiating just happens, we kiss passionately a lot, have sex daily and just seem to be in sync so no real need for much initiating, it just happens.


----------



## MrDarkDream (Jan 12, 2013)

For me would be lingerie or costume, put on some sexy and I won't say no. As for her? who knows, I finally got tired of asking as I've never received an answer.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

On Friday my new girlfriend wanted to see my house. 

I picked her up and she seemed kind of distant or distracted on the drive over to my place.

As soon as we got in she just grabbed me and start making out. No words, very direct. In a few seconds we were naked and things got very intense.

She was just so aggressive in such an amazing way. She was a little embarrassed later but I definitely enjoyed it.

The direct way is always the best way for a man.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

I wish I knew the fool proof method.....8 years in and still trying to find that method. Oh well, just keep trying!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Holland said:


> I sit across his lap on the couch and kiss him passionately, never fails.
> 
> As for him, well I have never/would never say no when he takes my hand and leads me to the bedroom, no talking needed. Other times he will pick me up and carry me to the bedroom and throw me on the bed.
> 
> Mostly our initiating just happens, we kiss passionately a lot, have sex daily and just seem to be in sync so no real need for much initiating, it just happens.


This is how my STBW and I are. Sometimes the initiation is a bit more agressive, but we are both pretty much ready to go all the time so it doesn't really take anything at all to get it going.

Just yesterday, I had a court date related to my divorce, and my STBW went with. She had a long black skirt, fishnets and boot underneath. On the way home, we stopped for a bathroom break, and when we got back into the car, she pulled her panties out of her pocket and put them in her purse...it was on. She really likes the fingering while driving, and frankly, so do I  Got her off twice before we got home, then hit it when we walked through the door. A couple of hours later, I had an errand to run, and she said if I hurried, we could get one more in before DD got home from school. Got that one in, and then when we were getting ready for bed, we started kissing, and got our normal before bed one in too.

So yesterday sort of had at least three different kinds of initiation...her passive with the panties, agressive saying lets do it, and no real initiation at. 

I personally like the Come fvck me agressiveness initiation, but again, with us, it's always there, implied or explicit. By the time today is over, we'll have had sex ten times in the last three days, each with a different initiation, but each just as fantastic as any other.


----------



## sunhunter (Sep 4, 2013)

I once read on a forum (SO=LD, so no experience with this)

the man is working at his computer
she secretely undresses herself
she suprises him by skeaking up on him and sits down on his lap

This would make any guy that's a little bit normal very happy 
Lingerie or costumes may work also.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Tell me your fool proof methods of initiation. What is it about a man/woman that'll make you weak? What is it he/she can do to make you lose control?
> 
> I want to know. I want to learn. I want to do. Please share.


All my sweet wife needs to do is just lay down next to me
after that I'm toast


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

This is something that is lacking in our sex life. My wife never really does anything like that for me. I've tried to get her attention and the seduction route before and it rarely works. It's very rare, but if we're sitting on the couch together it's doable if I'm the one seducing. But despite a healthy sex life, my wife never initiates in those types of ways to get me excited or to pounce at me because she's on fire. When you are the one with the higher drive, I guess it's always you doing the pursuing.

This actually bummed me out.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

Back in the day before the recent dry spell, the fool proof method was to start EARLY in the morning. I am not a morning person but she is. If I started initiating at 5 am or so, sex would happen at least 95% of the time. Of course, I had to take it slow at first and skip no steps.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

I put these on under my clothes. Walk up behind her, and whisper in her ear "I'm Batman."


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Tell me your fool proof methods of initiation. What is it about a man/woman that'll make you weak? What is it he/she can do to make you lose control?
> 
> I want to know. I want to learn. I want to do. Please share.



On a very primal level, if an attractive woman simply bends over with her ass in my direction, it triggers some kind of instinct that just screams "take that" to my brain. If she is nude, that's several times more powerful. I'm never going to stopped being tempted by that, even when I'm 100 years old.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Theseus said:


> On a very primal level, if an attractive woman simply bends over with her ass in my direction, it triggers some kind of instinct that just screams "take that" to my brain. If she is nude, that's several times more powerful. I'm never going to stopped being tempted by that, even when I'm 100 years old.


The bending over is so primal like you said, but I really like it when she bends over in front of me and I can see the lines of her thong. Clothed to me can be some much more alluring, because I can have the pleasure of removing that clothing and taking what is mine!

I don't know why, but sometimes my wife will get me into the shower with a white tank top on and white panties and that is so freaking hot.....watching the water get her white clothing wet and tight to her skin.......hotter than being in the shower with her naked. I don't know what it is though.....


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

My wife only needs to show up. If she's in a hurry, she can rub her butt against me. If she wants to cut right to the chase, she can grab my crotch. I don't need a lot of encouragement.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

What she likes is when I am on my way home from work and I call or text her to be naked and bent over the bed waiting for me. I walk in the door no words are said I am already hard just thinking about her naked bent over waiting for what I have brought home that's hard and ready. Its quick and to the point but both are ready to face the evening with a smile when we are done! I am not home for more than 30 seconds before I am buried in pure heaven on earth!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

kneel down and rub my package through my jeans,slowley tell me how hard it feels and how wet you are unzip and pull it out with a look of wonderment and excitement on your face . start slowly continuning to pick up the pace fasted and faster until I'm getting ready to ....then stop and say with a sexy look in your eyes how about a turn for me!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> This is something that is lacking in our sex life. My wife never really does anything like that for me. I've tried to get her attention and the seduction route before and it rarely works. It's very rare, but if we're sitting on the couch together it's doable if I'm the one seducing. But despite a healthy sex life, my wife never initiates in those types of ways to get me excited or to pounce at me because she's on fire. When you are the one with the higher drive, I guess it's always you doing the pursuing.
> 
> This actually bummed me out.


tell her and have her read this thread

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/65161-do-you-have-responsive-desire-only.html


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Due to 9 month celibacy, right now I just need the green light and I'll be launching torpedoes in 2 seconds flat


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

Been married for 19 years and I still have not figured out when she wants it.... She never refuses me though so I guess its good?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I have wondered if my wife, who I consider LD, just might just want to be taken. Would she be exited of turned on by this? I have let her pretty much set the pace as far as our sex life goes. I guess Im scared of rejection. Tell ya what I will try it and let yall know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Thound said:


> I have wondered if my wife, who I consider LD, just might just want to be taken. Would she be exited of turned on by this? I have let her pretty much set the pace as far as our sex life goes. I guess Im scared of rejection. Tell ya what I will try it and let yall know
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Please do!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Thound said:


> I have wondered if my wife, who I consider LD, just might just want to be taken. Would she be exited of turned on by this? I have let her pretty much set the pace as far as our sex life goes. I guess Im scared of rejection. Tell ya what I will try it and let yall know
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My spelling and dexterity is awful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Well just strip naked like I have and walk up to her and take her by the hand and say " CMON BABY "


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Thound said:


> My spelling and dexterity is awful.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thts 0ky. Wee frg!ve u.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Tell me your fool proof methods of initiation. What is it about a man/woman that'll make you weak? What is it he/she can do to make you lose control?
> 
> I want to know. I want to learn. I want to do. Please share.


When she tickles, kisses and pinches my nipples. It drives me absolutely freaking wild.

I always know when she wants rough sex because she will just tickle them until I turn her over and pound her hard.

And you also know her special technique thing that she does as I described it in another thread.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> When she tickles, kisses and pinches my nipples. It drives me absolutely freaking wild.
> 
> I always know when she wants rough sex because she will just tickle them until I turn her over and pound her hard.
> 
> And you also know her special technique thing that she does as I described it in another thread.


you wont know unless you try.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

My wife likes to be taken.... even when she complains that I want it all the time because I do work her until she has an orgasm.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> My wife likes to be taken.... even when she complains that I want it all the time because I do work her until she has an orgasm.


Are you with my wife?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Nothing gets me going like her touching herself and asking if I want to join in.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Several years back, I was absolutely taken aback when XW(in better times) made a trip into the town I was in, came to the door knowing that I was alone, hastily kissed me then immediately jerked my slacks down right in the doorway foyer. Then pushing me immediately to the floor in my compromising position, immediately latched on to the resultant hardened "fish bait" like a crazed bass and had her way with me.

She seemed so exquisitely happy when she finished but I never ever got a repeat performance out of her despite my having provided her with several of those moments of my own accord!

The unexpected and spontaneous does trump all!*


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *Several years back, I was absolutely taken aback when XW(in better times) made a trip into the town I was in, came to the door knowing that I was alone, hastily kissed me then immediately jerked my slacks down right in the doorway foyer. Then pushing me immediately to the floor in my compromising position, immediately latched on to the resultant hardened "fish bait" like a crazed bass and had her way with me.
> 
> She seemed so exquisitely happy when she finished but I never ever got a repeat performance out of her despite my having provided her with several of those moments of my own accord!
> 
> The unexpected and spontaneous does trump all!*


You had me until "fish bait".


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Well. Being a old man...............I think about it a time or two and it brings a smile to my face. Then I get hungry, eat and take a nap.

Seriously though. When i was in my teens. My first time was with a woman around 36-37 years old. She undressed me ( well actually pulled my pants down) got me on a pool table, undressed herself and took me like a thief in the night. Lasted maybe a minuet but what to this day turned me on was the spontaneous way it happened. Very little talking and she was all business. After, she told me that it was the first, last and only time it would happen and she meant it. Bumped in to her a couple months later at a supermarket and she walked past me like I wasn't there. Good thing because I was only 17. It just seemed like she knew what she wanted and took it. I on the other hand looked like an idiot not knowing what to do and no doubt had a look on my face that she knew it was my first time.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

6301 said:


> Well. Being a old man...............I think about it a time or two and it brings a smile to my face. Then I get hungry, eat and take a nap.
> 
> Seriously though. When i was in my teens. My first time was with a woman around 36-37 years old. She undressed me ( well actually pulled my pants down) got me on a pool table, undressed herself and took me like a thief in the night. Lasted maybe a minuet but what to this day turned me on was the spontaneous way it happened. Very little talking and she was all business. After, she told me that it was the first, last and only time it would happen and she meant it. Bumped in to her a couple months later at a supermarket and she walked past me like I wasn't there. Good thing because I was only 17. It just seemed like she knew what she wanted and took it. I on the other hand looked like an idiot not knowing what to do and no doubt had a look on my face that she knew it was my first time.


Huh? Sounds like Stiflers mom.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Huh? Sounds like Stiflers mom.


 Tracy. Who is Stiflers mom?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Jennifer coolidge


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

6301 said:


> Tracy. Who is Stiflers mom?


A character from the movie American Pie.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

tracyishere said:


>


Milf! Milf! Milf! Milf!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Milf! Milf! Milf! Milf!


Holy cats! Where did you come from?!!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> A character from the movie American Pie.


 Is that the picture that Fozzy posted? The woman who took me on the pool table looked just like Hot Lips Houlihan on the TV show Mash.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

6301 said:


> Is that the picture that Fozzy posted? The woman who took me on the pool table looked just like Hot Lips Houlihan on the TV show Mash.


Yes and no. It's the photo I posted that he quoted and went gaga over.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thound said:


> I have wondered if my wife, who I consider LD, just might just want to be taken. Would she be exited of turned on by this? I have let her pretty much set the pace as far as our sex life goes. I guess Im scared of rejection. Tell ya what I will try it and let yall know
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Quoted by Rob Snyder "You caannn doooo it"


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

just got it 55 said:


> Quoted by Rob Snyder "You caannn doooo it"


Just waiting on an opportunity. The kids have been here every nite til 11pm


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I know its a ways off due to wife being out of town. But I have facial which she always says scratches her in certain areas. She has never seen me without it. Before I go pick her up at airport maybe shave it off and wear my contacts, maybe sneak up to her and lay a big wet kiss on her to start, mmmm


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> Tell me your fool proof methods of initiation. What is it about a man/woman that'll make you weak? What is it he/she can do to make you lose control?


For me there doesn't seem to be anything I can do to initiate her. It is some combination of the house being spotless, bills being paid, laundry done, planets aligned and her hormones due to monthly cycle.

For her though, lingerie is what would make me weak in the knees. I'm not talking just something nice and matching, but real sexy lingerie involving stockings. Preferably when worn outside the house under normal clothes and she doesn't reveal to me until we get back home.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

STBW and I had a roundabout talk about this the other day. It was worked into a different conversation, but it basically boiled down to I can consider anything up to and including her breathing as initiation on her part...that is to say, she's always ready any time I want her. Of course, seeing her slip her panties into her purse in the restaurant works too...


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> STBW and I had a roundabout talk about this the other day. It was worked into a different conversation, but it basically boiled down to I can consider anything up to and including her breathing as initiation on her part...that is to say, she's always ready any time I want her. Of course, seeing her slip her panties into her purse in the restaurant works too...


Does she ever make it a whole day with her panties on? :smthumbup:


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Does she ever make it a whole day with her panties on? :smthumbup:


Sometimes...though she always wears thongs, so they move out of the way pretty easily. If she's wearing anything other than a thong, it is with the intent that they will end up on the floor...or ceiling fan, assuming the stores changing room has one...


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Unless she really needs to, my wife doesn't wear panties. If she's wearing jeans or something yes, but if we are going out and she's wearing a nice skirt, I can be assured she's not wearing panties, or thongs, or anything else that will just slow us down later.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

sandc said:


> Unless she really needs to, my wife doesn't wear panties. If she's wearing jeans or something yes, but if we are going out and she's wearing a nice skirt, I can be assured she's not wearing panties, or thongs, or anything else that will just slow us down later.


I like this no panties thing.I've done it before. Will have to do it more often though.

I usually take my H along for my Gyno appointment. He's not allowed in the room, but he knows whats happening and that seems to be exciting enough for him. He always checks how excited I got when I'm finished.:smthumbup:


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> I usually take my H along for my Gyno appointment. He's not allowed in the room, but he knows whats happening and that seems to be exciting enough for him. He always checks how excited I got when I'm finished.:smthumbup:


Not allowed in the room? Why? Most visits my wife has made are do to pregnancy or the followup, and I've gone to almost all of them.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> I like this no panties thing.I've done it before. Will have to do it more often though.
> 
> I usually take my H along for my Gyno appointment. He's not allowed in the room, but he knows whats happening and that seems to be exciting enough for him. He always checks how excited I got when I'm finished.:smthumbup:


Yeah, reclaiming his territory eh?

I knew a guy (on the Internet) who had hotwife fantasies and kept pestering her about it. She had enough and smeared a generous helping of lubricant around her *****. She did this in the driveway after taking a longer than normal amount of time grocery shopping. She went in and told him she had a surprise for him and to feel her "down there." He did and despite himself took her right there. After the smoke had cleared he got angry and asked her to leave. She had to quickly show him the bottle of lube and explain what she did and why.

He eventually cooled down and now they work that into their foreplay. He's agreed to keep it all fantasy and she's agreed to come home and tell him about her exploits (which she totally makes up.) 

My wife and I just make up stories in the bedroom to tell each other. How naughty we've been while away, and etc.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Not allowed in the room? Why? Most visits my wife has made are do to pregnancy or the followup, and I've gone to almost all of them.


Well, TBH I have never inquired. My Gynecologist is a female so there is no need to reclaim his territory. 

I think him ogling over another woman touching me there would be uncomfortable for me. Especially since I'm trying so hard NOT to get turned on. LOL

I only do get turned on because I know he's sitting out there all excited BTW. I love seeing him turned on


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

This worked pretty well. I went into the bathroom before bed, when I came out my GF flipped over on her stomach, stuck her butt up in the air, and smiled at me over her shoulder.  I got the idea.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

hum............


----------

